# Roast  Bear Paws..for my backwoods friends out there...



## Ozarkgal (Mar 29, 2013)

*( Roast Bear Paws )**Ingredients:*
2 Large bear paws,skinned . 1 cup flour . 3 Tbsp. Shortening. 1 tsp. cinnamon. 1 tsp.allspice. 1/2 cup. tomato juice. 1 tsp.salt. 1/2 tsp. pepper. 2 onions,sliced thin. 4 slices bacon. 1/2 cup. water *Directions:*
Dust paws with flour and brown in shortening. Remove to a casserole dish and sprinkle with seasonings. cook onions in shortening until tender. Place onions around paws and lay bacon on top. pour water and tomato juice over paws. Bake,covered,at 350 degrees for 4 hours. Serves 4.( If you're  lucky and catch the whole bear, double the recipe for 4 bear paws.)



I would really try for the double recipe though, the bear probably wouldn't sit still and be co-operative of just taking his front paws.


*Rkunsaw*, I found this recipe on your Kountry Life website..it's a pretty neat site.  There are quite a few interesting recipes there, aside from this fun one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2013)

THIS ... is your legacy ...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe this came about from people carving up a bear and sharing the parts??? Are there any other "Bear XXX" recipies?

Wait, I did not mean triple X-rated Bear "parts!"


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 4, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Maybe this came about from people carving up a bear and sharing the parts??? Are there any other "Bear XXX" recipies?
> 
> Wait, I did not mean triple X-rated Bear "parts!"



 Here you go RZ...*21 different recipes* for your epicurean delight, just in case you happen across that bear coming out of the library in Florida. You might have a better chance of bagging a 'gator though. There's a few recipes here for that too and many other species you are apt to find. None that I found are XXrated






http://www.justgamerecipes.com/inxbea.html


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had gator several times. It is tough so it needs to be pounded before cooking. Usually deep fried in chunks.


----------



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

Bears and gators????  Makes me want to give up meat altogether.  Even now with all the beef contamination that has gone on, I have a hard time eating it.  I still do though - who can pass up a great steak smothered in mushrooms?  Don't think I could try bear paws or gators although I did try shark one time at Disney Land


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

TICA...there is a lot of meat that is much better tasting and better healthwise than beef. Our meat mainly consists of venison and chicken, with some ribs and turkey thrown in for good measure. Both chicken and venison are so versatile, anything you can do with beef, you can do with venison. I realize not everyone has access to venison, I count myself lucky.<br>
<br> I have eaten gator before, and shark on many occasions, but draw the line at bears, possums, crawdads, squid, octopus, bugs, slugs, snails and the like.<br>
<br> Since the "pink slime" controversy we pretty much cut out our beef consumption...I agree though, a great steak is hard to beat and once in a while we do treat ourselves to a great steak with the trimmings.<br>
 <br> We have almost had to cut out seafood due to my husband's allergy to shellfish and I am paranoid of the contamination from shellfish after all the oil spills. It is too difficult to determine where fish comes from anymore and I will not eat China processed fish. Being from the great Pacific Northwest, I truly miss all the great seafood we used to take for granted.<br>
<br>
Pretty soon it will be Soylent Green anyway.


----------

